# S202 Engine Bay



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

just the one pic at the moment but will sort some more out soon:thumb:


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

That's MINT:thumb: ,i just cleaned my engine bay and i realized who much work,time and effort it takes to get your results.


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Very clean. I know just how hard that is!!
Nice
Ming the Impressed


----------



## Anthonyb (Oct 21, 2007)

thats impressive! very nice job.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks for the comments guys


----------



## BravoNZ (Feb 7, 2006)

Did you do everything by hand or use a pressure washer?

Looks fantastic.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

bit of both really mate


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

I just made sure the electrics etc were covered up and any hard to reach places I used a tooth brush


----------



## fattb (Feb 14, 2007)

:doublesho Blimey my STi bay is horrendous, how long did it take ?


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

about 2 hours ut it wasnt too bad initially


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is one awesome engine bay


----------



## gribsymk3 (Nov 9, 2007)

what producs did you use? thats seriously mint


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

COOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR !!!!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

> what producs did you use? thats seriously mint


Megs degreaser, hot water and lots of tooth brushes and microfibres to wip clean


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Looks superb :thumb: especially like the carbon fibre parts - but then I've a bit of carbon fetish :lol:


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

That is great matey, wish I could get mine looking half as good!!
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

That looks absolutely fantastic. Two hours well spent!


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow! That looks amazing! Love the S202s!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

The best bit is that STI battery tie down bar, lush!!:wave:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thats a very nice work, like that engine bay :thumb:


----------

